# New Pots



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 17, 2016)

A few recents. Been turning them left and right. These are a couple of my recent favorites. As most of you have grown to expect, very few of my pictures are of actual finished calls. I take pics to update the customers that order them (or to show friends I'm competing with), but generally box them up and ship them off before taking the time to get a finished pic. 



This one is, as far as I can guess, either Jarrah or Red Mallee burl that @manbuckwal sent. It went to Nashville but didn't place.



 



 


This one is bastogne walnut. Also a non-placer in Nashville



 

Another of the Nashville calls, Lime that I cut out of a lime tree my parents had in their yard. Had never seen anything made of lime, so figured I'd make something out of it. This one had a slate surface. Didn't place, but a good friend ended up buying it in the auction, and he seemed to be very happy with it. 



 


Last Nashville call was this spalted oak burl with a ceramic surface. 



 



 

This one is Bubinga with a soundboard made for a Buckeyes fan. Not sure why he didn't want buckeye burl, I offered... but he wanted the bubinga. 



 



 

Here are 3 buckeye calls in progress.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful work, as always!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 17, 2016)

Great work. Another set of calls to go with a long list of beautiful calls. I really like my JR call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice job of transforming them chunks into some purdy calls ! I see you learned to count like someone elso on here

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Great looking bunch, good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

I would choose that bubinga over buckeye burl too. 

I would just lobby the university to change their mascot name to the Ohio Bubingas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2016)

That lime is very cool! Never seen it before, have any smell to it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice work @JR Custom Calls .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Feb 18, 2016)

Awsome looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> That lime is very cool! Never seen it before, have any smell to it?


Kind of reminds me of popcorn

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2016)

Damn fine looking call Jonathan. Good to see you posting your work again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow those are stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 18, 2016)

All look really good Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Feb 19, 2016)

I ran all of these calls in Nashville. They were all really good. I was going to buy a couple of them, but got busy and didn't get back to the auction before it ended.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow...those are sweeeeeet!!! Nicely done sir. I like that first one....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

